# Oversized Mallet for Clown Character



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I've wanted an oversized mallet/hammer for my character for some time, but couldn't justify the money some of the prop shops want. I wanted something durable that I could actually hit walls in the haunt with if I wanted to, but would be relatively safe.

I was going to use a yoga map and just glue it together rolled up and then I found this at Wally World. I already had the foam piece that underneath. I think its L200 foam, but don't know for sure.









I traced the ends and cut end pieces to cover up what I know probably won't be a pretty cut. See further down the page.









18" was a little longer than I wanted and wider than the foam I had so I cut it down to the width of my foam. I'm going to use the black foam to add some thickness to the hammer head.









The foam roller was basically a large pool noodle with another layer around it. Seen here after making my cut.









I used Lquid Nail indoor/outdoor project to glue the L200 to the foller and then taped it up until it dried.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Here it is with a little paint on it.









For a handle I bought a cheap hoe similar to this, except mine had a green rubberized grip near the end of the handle.









For the end pieces I cut some kids colored floor puzzle tiles(also from walmart on sale btw). Not sure if that's the official name...lol









Still need to add some color to the head of the mallet and the handle. More pics to come.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I didn't have much time last night to work on this, but I did get start on adding some more paint. Here's a picture next to a full size spray paint can so you can get and idea of the size.










I plan on painting the handle white/green and adding some more green to the head of the mallet and then I'll start distressing and dirtying it up.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looking good, joker!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Looks great!!! Sorry, i'm still a kid, giggled at "I bought a cheap hoe". Sometimes gotta work out those prop aggression's however you can!!!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> Looking good, joker!


Thanks Roxy!



Fiend4Halloween said:


> Looks great!!! Sorry, i'm still a kid, giggled at "I bought a cheap hoe". Sometimes gotta work out those prop aggression's however you can!!!


Lol


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Almost done. Still need a little more distressing and grunginess. That's a bar stool it's leaning on.










I used the Krylon Fusion for plastic paint, but it didn't hold up to well on the foam. It's ok though I actually like the look. Just may have to touch it up from time to time.









Sanded the handle some, but will probably sand some more.


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Wow, that's awesome. I like how it turned out. That finish is great!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

That turned out great!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the cracked look of the paint, too.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> I like the cracked look of the paint, too.


They're actually atress cracks from me hitting walls and the floor...lol. I'll have to take video of me hitting something with it. It's pretty cool and makes a loud pop when I hit the floor.:googly:


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

Just found this thread but none of the pics (except the hoe) are showing up for me. Do you have an album of the build or at least the finished prop?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

nimblemonkey said:


> Just found this thread but none of the pics (except the hoe) are showing up for me. Do you have an album of the build or at least the finished prop?


Just realized photos weren't showing. I had made some changes to my website and these images were accidentally removed from my site.


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

I love working with foam--you can make it look so completely different. It's looking great.


----------

